# 1951 Schwinn Hornet - What is this bike worth?



## TJW (Jul 10, 2015)

I would appreciate thoughts as to what would be a fair price for this bike.  It is represented as being all original.


----------



## jkent (Jul 10, 2015)

I agree, it looks to be all original.
What's it worth?........ Well that really depends on what your plans are for the bike.
Buying to keep  $400
Buying to flip. anywhere under that. and the lower the better.
and I am going on what I just sold a 1955 Schwinn Hornet Deluxe for $450 and it was all original with a springer fork and a really nice set of chrome S2's and a nice set of Wards River Side tires, Tank, Rack, and Delta Roctet Ray light and sold it Ann Arbor for $400 and tried for months to sell it for as little as $500 and never sold it. So it went to Memory Lane and didn't sell and on to Ann Arbor where it sold as I was loading up.
JKent


----------



## TJW (Jul 10, 2015)

jkent said:


> I agree, it looks to be all original.
> What's it worth?........ Well that really depends on what your plans are for the bike.
> Buying to keep  $400
> Buying to flip. anywhere under that. and the lower the better.
> ...




Thanks for your information.  I'm a little surprised that your bike didn't bring more than it did.


----------

